# Has anyone ever sent their Tweezermans to be sharpened?



## MACLovin (Oct 7, 2008)

...and gotten them back? I have 2 pairs of the pointed tip tweezers, they are my absolute favorite. My pink ones have been dropped on the tip several times and they don't seem to grip hairs as well as they should. I lost the little rubber cap that protects them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So I know they offer free lifetime sharpening/realigning, you just need to send a $5.00 money order for the shipping or whatever. I'm just a little nervous sending them away because they are $20 tweezers! I have a backup pair that I bought yesterday, but I wouldn't want anything to happen to them. I mean, I can send them with a delivery confirmation or whatever but it's the whole getting back to me thing that kind of makes me nervous...

has anyone done this successfully? i really want these things sharpened!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 7, 2008)

if that is the company's policy, i wouldnt be worried about not getting them back.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

My friends have sent theirs away and had them back really quick! I think they will be legitimate and wont take your money. In Case they do take a photo or photocopy of EXACTLY what you are sending them with a time date stamp on your camera and proof of postage!


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 14, 2008)

I sent a pair in over 2 months ago, I haven't heard anything back. I'm not sure if there's a phone number to call or what, but I'm pretty upset.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 15, 2008)

I wanted to do this too! Instead I just bought the universal tweezers. I love my zebra print one $25!! so I don't wanna lose it. but it sucks that I can't use it.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm in the UK and heard from other overseas users that they had trouble receiving their Tweezermans after being sent off for sharpening. I bought a sharpening stone from a DIY store and sharpened the tweezers myself. Obviously any problems wouldn't be covered with the Tweezerman guarantee, but if you're willing to try this at home, it saves sending them away and having to wait for return.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_I sent a pair in over 2 months ago, I haven't heard anything back. I'm not sure if there's a phone number to call or what, but I'm pretty upset._

 
Damn! Sorry to hear that.. that sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Exactly what I was afraid of. If they gave you some sort of work order # and sent you a special envelope so you could track it, I would feel a lot better about it...but just blindly mailing a pair of $20 tweezers kind of makes me nervous. They have to have a phone number you can call or something.. try their website? Hope you get everything worked out, keep us posted please!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mercurial* 

 
_I'm in the UK and heard from other overseas users that they had trouble receiving their Tweezermans after being sent off for sharpening. I bought a sharpening stone from a DIY store and sharpened the tweezers myself. Obviously any problems wouldn't be covered with the Tweezerman guarantee, but if you're willing to try this at home, it saves sending them away and having to wait for return._

 
Thanks for that! I think I may try it. Do you find they grip the hairs better after being sharpened? Is it easy to do?


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Thanks for that! I think I may try it. Do you find they grip the hairs better after being sharpened? Is it easy to do?_

 
Absolutely, they grip the hairs a lot better without the 'drag' blunt tweezers usually do. I sharpen them from the lower end in the direction up to the point (I have slanted ones) as this ensures that the tip remains sharp. Do it like you would your nails, in one direction rather than back and forth. It's very simple to do-just remember that they will be _very _sharp after doing this so you only need to use a slight amount of pressure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope this helps!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 26, 2008)

I have 3 pairs of Tweezerman tweezers and have sent them to the company for sharpening for years now.  They even replaced a pair (which I did not ask for) when they felt they could not sharpen it/rebalance it properly.

Their service is excellent - I would not hesitate to send your tweezers in to them.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I have 3 pairs of Tweezerman tweezers and have sent them to the company for sharpening for years now.  They even replaced a pair (which I did not ask for) when they felt they could not sharpen it/rebalance it properly.

Their service is excellent - I would not hesitate to send your tweezers in to them._

 
Thanks for your input MzzRach! In your experience, how long has it taken for them to return your tweezers? You've never had a pair lost or misplaced in transit or anything?


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Thanks for your input MzzRach! In your experience, how long has it taken for them to return your tweezers? You've never had a pair lost or misplaced in transit or anything?_

 
Hey there - it normally takes 3-4 weeks for me to get my tweezers back.  I have never had them go missing in transit.  HTH!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, I've sent them in also with no problem. You can go to their website and there is a place to print a repair/replacement form and then just send it in with your tweezers. They are great. I've had one pair sharpened a few times and I just sent them in again with a $10 check for them to be replaced. It gives you a choice of free sharpening or you can pay half the price of new ones and they will send you a new pair. If you choose that option be specific in what you want, like slanted or pointed. They have great service. I have a pair of Anastasia that are dull ao I need to figure something out with them. But I'll always stick to tweezerman from now on. If you have any questions there is a number on their site and they are very nice.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 2, 2009)

I've sent my Tweezermans from the UK and had really fast return service without any trouble.  There is a huge difference between before and after.  I do a lot of eyebrow shaping and the tweezers do seem to lose the ability to grab the finest or shortest hairs eventually.


----------

